# Canonrumors Newbie



## Welendlenses (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

I've been leeching the CR site for some time so I thought I'd register. I shoot events and sports for a university's marketing department. I'm also owner of We Lend Lenses, a local Canon gear rental service in West Michigan. 

The rental business is the main reason I visit CR - to keep up to date on new gear. I mostly shoot with the 6D and the f2.8 zoom trinity. Recently purchased the amazing X100 as well, which accompanies the 6D & 85L II.

Need moar L primes ;D


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome to CR! Just in-case you didn't know, never mention these topics.

</Sarcasm>

1. Dynamic Range
2. Nikon Releases
3. UV filters
4. Lens Rendering AKA. The lens "look"
5. Canon sensor tech.

</Sarcasm>

Enjoy!


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2013)

^^^ LOL ;D ^^^


----------



## J.R. (Mar 29, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Welcome to CR! Just in-case you didn't know, never mention these topics.
> 
> </Sarcasm>
> 
> ...



Dynamic Range ..... Where's the popcorn dude? ;D


----------



## RGF (Mar 29, 2013)

J.R. said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to CR! Just in-case you didn't know, never mention these topics.
> ...



Or any Nikon camera or why Nikon is better than canon


----------



## ksagomonyants (Mar 29, 2013)

RGF said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



That's funny


----------



## BruinBear (Mar 29, 2013)

Should i put a tiffen UV filter on my 70-200 2.8 II? 

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Cariboucoach (Mar 29, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



I'm rather new also, and I didn't know Nik... is better than Canon  I guess I should sell my stuff......

GEE, and I was really waiting for the 70D to replace my 40D 'cause the 7D II will be too expensive.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Mar 29, 2013)

Remember that golden mantra for some of the CR users:

It's what you've got, not what you do with it!

I kid, I kid. Mostly.

Never ask: 'But DxO are impartial physicists. How can they be biased?' (Answer: They just ARE)

Have fun.


----------



## pierceography (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm shocked that this thread wasn't created with a topic of, "Thinking of switching to Nikon".

Already off to a good start.


----------



## Welendlenses (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I'm really wondering if the Nikon D1 has better ISO performance than the D30?! Sample shots?! 

And don't you guys worry about me switching to Nikon...only 3 people have ever asked for any Nikon gear...to which I swiftly slap them in the face with a 70-200 L and run away.


----------

